# The 4th wave coffee shop



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Love this coffee shop video, well worth a watch.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d240b5ebec/coffee-snobs?rel=player


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad I don't treated like that at my local Costa.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant - a bit of a contrast to the Espresso Room (in London) where I popped in this morning. Next time I go there I'll ask what they think about the Malaysian Bat Guano coffee.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Goodness me, been a while since I saw that video. Did you have to hold a seance to find it?









It's still funny though!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually not sent hat before, great satire.

This one was doing the rounds on FB a couple of months back.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great - where can I get a kilo of the Malaysian bat guano bean??


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've not sent any hats either, but I did enjoy watching both vids!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

My god, is that what I'm like?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> This one was doing the rounds on FB a couple of months back.


That was great, but I'll see your Video and raise you this!

*Denis Leary - Coffee*






Sorry about the quality, it's an oldie.


----------

